# Cowden Plantation



## jeshoffstall (Oct 16, 2007)

This is the one associated with Jarrett Rifles.  Anyone ever been?  I may have to resort to this if I don't start seeing some deer on my new lease!


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a few of Kenny's rifles and have seen the deer that come off his place. Lots of deer, a few nice ones. Top end appears around 130-135 class bucks from what I've seen.


----------



## fradycat (Oct 16, 2007)

*Cowden*

Great property and Great people to deal with.


----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2007)

Been to the range there once when I was going with a buddy to pic up his newest Jarrett.

Nice place.

I know someone who bowhunts there, too.

It's not the kind of place that you just buy your way into.  From what I understand there is a waiting list to join and it is not cheap to do so.

All have said it is a well managed place to hunt.


----------



## jeshoffstall (Oct 17, 2007)

*Dub,*

I got the impression that you can pay by the day to hunt?


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Other side of the river from our farm.. hunter there some before it was logged over several years ago. I think you have to be a member or a guest of a member.  Big deer simply are VERY rare in this part of Georgia.


----------

